# Earl -- What did Catalina say?



## ursine1 (May 1, 2001)

Anyone catch Earl tonight? What did Catalina say? Closed captioning had the Spanish, but I can't seem to get a good translation online:

Quiero agredecer a toda el publico Latino que nos acompana cada semana. Y para los que no son Latinos, les felicito por aprender otro idioma.

Anyone?


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

She said "Poopy Trim"


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I don't know... I don't speak maid!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

ursine1 said:


> Anyone catch Earl tonight? What did Catalina say?


She said, "We all have our fears, Randy. I fear snakes and rape."

Oh... did you mean the spanish stuff? I don't know... I was still laughing from the "fear" line.


----------



## ursine1 (May 1, 2001)

scheckeNYK said:


> She said "Poopy Trim"


I caught that. Brilliant. Absolutely freaking brilliant.


----------



## ursine1 (May 1, 2001)

"With that smart frog from Return of the Jedi on my back."


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Anyway, roughly translated, Catalina said:

I want to acknowledge the Latin public that follows us every week. And for those that are not Latin, I congratulate them for learning another language.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

cmontyburns said:


> Anyway, roughly translated, Catalina said:
> 
> I want to acknowledge the Latin public that follows us every week. And for those that are not Latin, I congratulate them for learning another language.


That's brilliant. Even better than Randy's "High Def Rocks!" sign from a few weeks ago.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

"Wakey, wakey, hands off snakey"

Making fun of men's best kept secret...it was brilliant!


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

I love this show. Thanks cmontyburns for posting the translation -- my Spanish was good enough to know she wasn't insulting Joy, but bad enough that I couldn't actually catch more than a few words she said -- she talks too fast!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

dtle said:


> "Wakey, wakey, hands off snakey"
> 
> Making fun of men's best kept secret...it was brilliant!


My wife actually said 'What is he doing?!?'

Ugh...


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Best episode ever, this one was great on all terms. I can't believe how good the lines Catalina had, but all characters were strong on this one. I was waiting for the inside joke on the "successful business man".


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

cmontyburns said:


> I don't know... I don't speak maid!


Funniest line of the show, maybe of the season.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

"Why don't you go have a three-way?" "Fruitcakes..." "I think I'm going to throw up..."
Joy is a riot.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I liked all of the slogans at the boys ranch...especially the last one "we don't do anything inappropriate to little boys".


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

When Randy ran into the glass I had to pause the TiVo because I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

My love for this show grows every week, and I am still amazed that Jaime Pressley is able to make me laugh so hard. She truly is a riot as Joy.

_You big bunch of fruitcakes!_

I don't look forward to _Earl_ quite as much as I do _The Office_ but it always entertains.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Magnolia88 said:


> My love for this show grows every week, and I am still amazed that Jaime Pressley is able to make me laugh so hard. She truly is a riot as Joy.


She's so much better than Kristen Bell.


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> She's so much better than Kristen Bell.


SACRILEGE!!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes, that is sacrilege! 

Kristen Bell is an amazing actress with an astonishing range (seen her in _Deadwood_? _Reefer Madness_? she can do it all). Jaime Pressly is not. She is funny as Joy, but that's all she gets. I've hated her in everything else I've ever seen her in, which is why I'm so surprised that I find her funny as Joy. I was all set to hate her.


----------



## deli99 (Nov 12, 2003)

Randy is the best. He always looks so disheveled, and breathes through his mouth. Makes me laugh just looking at him.

And this week he had some great lines. Like when he was operating the crane game, trying to get the rat:

"I'm gonna sneak up on him from behind while he's humping the Grover"


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Agree with just about everything...especially in contrast to the POS that was Four Kings before it!

Best new show on TV, IMO. And I finally started getting caught up on The Office last night (okay, I watched one episode from September...the one where David Koechner played Carrell's sales pal ("Finchy" in the UK version) and the topic was sexual harrassment...also hilarious. But I'm lovin' Earl a bit more so far).


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

ursine1 said:


> I caught that. Brilliant. Absolutely freaking brilliant.


I laughed for a full two minutes before I had to stop and explain it to my wife.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Crab Man's Tramp Stamp!


----------



## b5ver (Jan 16, 2005)

deli99 said:


> Randy is the best. He always looks so disheveled, and breathes through his mouth. Makes me laugh just looking at him.


Shooting the chickens with the nail gun...priceless


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

If you shoot your other hand, I'll take you to my church and make all the old ladies cry!


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> If you shoot your other hand, I'll take you to my church and make all the old ladies cry!


That had me just about rolling on the floor.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> YKristen Bell is an amazing actress with an astonishing range (seen her in _Deadwood_? _Reefer Madness_? she can do it all). Jaime Pressly is not. She is funny as Joy, but that's all she gets. I've hated her in everything else I've ever seen her in, which is why I'm so surprised that I find her funny as Joy. I was all set to hate her.


Given what I see she's been in, and being the red-blooded heterosexual male that I am, I'm not sure whether to be proud or ashamed that I had never heard of Jaime Pressly before _Earl_ . But as I've said before, I'm supportive of an Emmy nom for her in this role. She's pitch-perfect in it. Same, of course, for Kristen Bell in _Veronica Mars_ -- but alas, I think the odds of either are quite long.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Magnolia88 said:


> Yes, that is sacrilege!
> 
> Kristen Bell is an amazing actress with an astonishing range (seen her in _Deadwood_? _Reefer Madness_? she can do it all). Jaime Pressly is not. She is funny as Joy, but that's all she gets. I've hated her in everything else I've ever seen her in, which is why I'm so surprised that I find her funny as Joy. I was all set to hate her.


  I knew that would get you riled up.  I love Kristen Bell.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> I knew that would get you riled up.  I love Kristen Bell.


I thought that was a dig at me. I'm not embarrassed about my girl crush on Kristen Bell. I am in love with that girl. 

Jaime Pressly, on the other hand? Uh, no. She's funny as Joy, but Joy isn't exactly a role that requires a lot of depth as an actress. Jaime does a very good job with the line readings, though, and as a true Southerner, she definitely knows the accent and more importantly, the attitude. I think she has known plenty of Joys in her life and she has her down cold.

_ETA:_ I've also never understood the "hot babe" attraction of Jaime Pressly, but apparently men thinks she's hot and that's why she continues to get work. Almost all her roles prior to Joy were nothing more than the bimbo or the babe. I guess Joy fits into the "bimbo" category but at least she's funny.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Did anyone understand Randy's line about Carson Daly?


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

I believe it was Carson Daly on TRL who initially introduced Earl to the idea of karma.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

ced6 said:


> I believe it was Carson Daly on TRL who initially introduced Earl to the idea of karma.


That's absolutely correct.

But on the other hand, does anyone really need a reason to just say "Stupid Carson Daly?"


----------



## Undertakernv (Jan 21, 2005)

Magnolia88 said:


> _ETA:_ I've also never understood the "hot babe" attraction of Jaime Pressly, but apparently men thinks she's hot and that's why she continues to get work. Almost all her roles prior to Joy were nothing more than the bimbo or the babe. I guess Joy fits into the "bimbo" category but at least she's funny.


Click the previous or next button on your link for the answer.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Funniest sight gag of the episode: Randy playing dead to get away from the ostrich.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Undertakernv said:


> Click the previous or next button on your link for the answer.


Exactly what I was going to say. Go back for "classy", go forward for "trashy".


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

David Platt said:


> Funniest sight gag of the episode: Randy playing dead to get away from the ostrich.


That's one I had to pause after to recover.

Randy, in a falsetto voice: "I'm not gonna punch you in the nose, big chicken, so I'm just gonna die now, ok?" (can't remember the exact quote, but it's close).


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Undertakernv said:


> Click the previous or next button on your link for the answer.


Like I said, I've seen her in several other things so I know what she looks like, but I just don't think she's pretty. She has a great figure, but I think she has a weird nose and looks like a duck and is sort of "low rent" looking. Of course YMMV. She seems to be considered a "hot babe" by the male population in general b/c otherwise, she wouldn't keep getting work that requires her to play the role of "hot babe." That was my point -- her previous jobs generally required her to do nothing more than be the bimbo or the babe.

This is the first time I've ever seen her display anything that resembles acting talent. I thought she was abysmal in that TV show about Olympic athletes and she wasn't very good in _Jack & Jill_ either. But Joy seems like a good fit for her b/c she's doing a great job with the role. Not that it requires her to play depth or subtext or anything, but she has decent timing and she definitely has the attitude down pat. And the "low rent" look certainly fits the character.


----------



## thebigmo (Feb 12, 2005)

deli99 said:


> Randy is the best. He always looks so disheveled, and breathes through his mouth. Makes me laugh just looking at him.
> 
> And this week he had some great lines. Like when he was operating the crane game, trying to get the rat:
> 
> "I'm gonna sneak up on him from behind while he's humping the Grover"


And after getting bitten by the rat, "Maybe I should have let him finish his business with Grover."


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> Like I said, I've seen her in several other things so I know what she looks like, but I just don't think she's pretty. She has a great figure, but I think she has a weird nose and looks like a duck and is sort of "low rent" looking. Of course YMMV. She seems to be considered a "hot babe" by the male population in general b/c otherwise, she wouldn't keep getting work that requires her to play the role of "hot babe." That was my point -- her previous jobs generally required her to do nothing more than be the bimbo or the babe.
> 
> This is the first time I've ever seen her display anything that resembles acting talent. I thought she was abysmal in that TV show about Olympic athletes and she wasn't very good in _Jack & Jill_ either. But Joy seems like a good fit for her b/c she's doing a great job with the role. Not that it requires her to play depth or subtext or anything, but she has decent timing and she definitely has the attitude down pat. And the "low rent" look certainly fits the character.


I'd make sure the bag over her head is soundproof- no problem!


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I don't speak Spanish but I'm sure that anyone who speaks it well enough to understand what she was saying had to get a kick out of it. Much like TiVo owners got a kick out of the Futurama episode that had the tagline "Hey, TiVo, suggest this."


----------



## funbox (Apr 5, 2002)

"My show is wildly overrated and steadily decreasing in quality... I wonder if they're auditioning for Marta 3?"


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

funbox said:


> "My show is wildly overrated and steadily decreasing in quality... I wonder if they're auditioning for Marta 3?"


Watched the show twice and I do not know what funbox is refering to??


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

billboard_NE said:


> Watched the show twice and I do not know what funbox is refering to??


Funbox is apparently slamming the show, suggesting what he/she thinks Catalina should have been saying. Although if that's the game, I think I may have been mistaken in my original translation. I now believe Catalina was saying, "Funbox wouldn't know a good show if it bit him or her in the funbox."


----------



## ursine1 (May 1, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> Funbox is apparently slamming the show, suggesting what he/she thinks Catalina should have been saying. Although if that's the game, I think I may have been mistaken in my original translation. I now believe Catalina was saying, "Funbox wouldn't know a good show if it bit him or her in the funbox."


LOL!


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

My favorite line of this episode was when Joy was trying to get the boys to behave and she said something like:

"Behave or I'll hit you both so hard you'll swap colors"


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

We had to stop the playback and catch our breaths when Randy commented on the "stupid bird" and then saw the other bank patron.


----------



## b5ver (Jan 16, 2005)

Spiff said:


> That's one I had to pause after to recover.
> 
> Randy, in a falsetto voice: "I'm not gonna punch you in the nose, big chicken, so I'm just gonna die now, ok?" (can't remember the exact quote, but it's close).


"Call the Police, call the police"


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Ack! How did I miss this? Damn, it must conflict with something else.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jenhudson said:


> Ack! How did I miss this? Damn, it must conflict with something else.


It moved to a new night and time, thursday's at (I think) 9, and this was the first airing in the new slot, so it could have slid into a new conflict for you.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

busyba said:


> It moved to a new night and time, thursday's at (I think) 9, and this was the first airing in the new slot, so it could have slid into a new conflict for you.


CRAP! Thursdays at 9 is CSI. Great. Now I have to watch something in real time or pay $$$ for a new tivo and lifetime.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

jenhudson said:


> CRAP! Thursdays at 9 is CSI. Great. Now I have to watch something in real time or pay $$$ for a new tivo and lifetime.


You know you've been (subconsciously?) waiting for the perfect excuse for a second TiVo!! :up:


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

JustAllie said:


> You know you've been (subconsciously?) waiting for the perfect excuse for a second TiVo!! :up:


Oh, we've almost gotten a second one a few times...but other things won out (like the Dyson and the new puppy).


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

"I'm sorry, I don't speak maid."


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

jenhudson said:


> Oh, we've almost gotten a second one a few times...but other things won out (like the Dyson and the new puppy).


A Dyson huh? The commercial for that thing just bugs the S$%^ out of me and makes my BS radar go off. 100,000 times the force of gravity? What the hell kind of new Math (new Physics?) did they use to come up with that? That just isn't possible in a machine powered by an electric motor made of plastic!

Actually the more I think about it the more I think that this is one of those advertising tricks. The Force due to gravity is not a constant; the acceleration due to gravity is. So the "force" of gravity on a feather is not the same as the "force" of gravity on a bowling ball. So when they say "100,000" times the force of gravity", they mean "100,000 times the force of gravity on anything weighing less than a Cheeto"

Ok, I feel better now [/soapbox] [/hijack] [chillpill]


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, the vacuum works and sucks up a bunch of stuff of any floor vacuumed with a standard machine so it might be marketing, but it is at least based in truth.

Now, Jen, they are practically giving TiVos away now so there is no excuse.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Lee L said:


> Well, the vacuum works and sucks up a bunch of stuff of any floor vacuumed with a standard machine so it might be marketing, but it is at least based in truth.
> 
> *Now, Jen, they are practically giving TiVos away now so there is no excuse.*


I know...I think we've decided to get another... just have to do it now.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

mitkraft said:


> A Dyson huh? The commercial for that thing just bugs the S$%^ out of me and makes my BS radar go off. 100,000 times the force of gravity? What the hell kind of new Math (new Physics?) did they use to come up with that? That just isn't possible in a machine powered by an electric motor made of plastic!


Why not? Gravity is a miniscule force on objects of very small weight. That the viscocity of moving air is a much greater force than gravity on a small particle is not that outlandish. Clearly, the force has to be greater than gravity or else it could pick anything up.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

Hmm, you guys really like this vacuum huh?



Lee L said:


> Well, the vacuum works and sucks up a bunch of stuff of any floor vacuumed with a standard machine so it might be marketing, but it is at least based in truth.


Just because the vacuum cleaner works better than other vacuums doesn't mean that it has "100,000 times the force of gravity". By that same token I used to be stronger than Arnold Schwarzenegger. Never mind that I mean "WhEn He Was 5!"



Royster said:


> Why not? Gravity is a miniscule force on objects of very small weight. That the viscocity of moving air is a much greater force than gravity on a small particle is not that outlandish. Clearly, the force has to be greater than gravity or else it could pick anything up.


Well sort of, but what you are trying to say is exactly what I did say when I said:
["The Force due to gravity is not a constant; the acceleration due to gravity is. So the "force" of gravity on a feather is not the same as the "force" of gravity on a bowling ball. So when they say "100,000" times the force of gravity", they mean "100,000 times the force of gravity on anything weighing less than a Cheeto"]

I'm pretty sure "viscosity of moving air" isn't pertinent to problem at hand, but I'm not knowledgable enough to explain it away, but that is a small nit pick. Also as you say "the force has to be greater than gravity" is true, but it doesn't have to be 100,000 times the force of gravity. And after doing some math I see just how crazy that number is. Acceleration due to gravity is 9.8 meters per second per second. So that means that if a particle in the vacuum is traveling for 1 second then its Acceleration is (9.8 meters per second per second) times 100,00. Converted to miles per hour that's 609 miles per hour! So assuming that their trick is that they use some tiny particle to make the 100,000 times the force of gravity claim, even a cheeto moving at 609 miles per hour would do some damage to the inside of the vacuum! I don't even think they can claim the air molecules are moving at that speed. That'd be a 609 mph wind! So that means that whatever molecule the are using to get their 100,000 times the force of gravity calculation has to be smaller than air, how useful is that?


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

/calls the FAA. 

I'm pretty sure this kind of hijacking is illegal.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

SparkleMotion said:


> /calls the FAA.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this kind of hijacking is illegal.


Again I revise my Catalina translation to correct an error. Catalina was really talking about the force of gravity on carpet dander. OK guys, continue!


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

OK, I make no claims to the specific truth of 100,000 time the force of gravity, just that it works like crazy. 

My Name is Earl is a great show BTW.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

SparkleMotion said:


> /calls the FAA.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this kind of hijacking is illegal.


Someone might just get shot in the jetway.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

My Name is Earl is 10,000 times funnier than gravity!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

5thcrewman said:


> My Name is Earl is 10,000 times funnier than gravity!


I dunno, gravity can be pretty funny.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

SparkleMotion said:


> /calls the FAA.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this kind of hijacking is illegal.


Agreed, sorry about that. I think after having my Scrubs pre-empted for an infomercial about some "give money to kids with cleft palets" charity (no joke) I was feeling a little honery this morning. I apologize to the Tivo gods for my Hijack. And yes, My Name is Earl is 100,000 times funnier than the force of gravity....even on a bowling ball.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

mitkraft said:


> Agreed, sorry about that. I think after having my Scrubs pre-empted for an infomercial about some "give money to kids with cleft palets" charity (no joke) I was feeling a little honery this morning. I apologize to the Tivo gods for my Hijack. And yes, My Name is Earl is 100,000 times funnier than the force of gravity....even on a bowling ball.


OK, now *I'll* hijack the thread to agree with you on that Scrubs pre-emption. I and several friends were absolutely irate. KPRC got lots of angry emails and voicemails.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> OK, now *I'll* hijack the thread to agree with you on that Scrubs pre-emption. I and several friends were absolutely irate. KPRC got lots of angry emails and voicemails.


Well it looks like they are going to get more. I was just flipping channels to see what E-ring was like since a buddy of mine watches that show and low and behold..its one of those sponsor a child things...WTF is going on here? Did I just cross over into the twilight zone?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

mitkraft said:


> Well it looks like they are going to get more. I was just flipping channels to see what E-ring was like since a buddy of mine watches that show and low and behold..its one of those sponsor a child things...WTF is going on here? Did I just cross over into the twilight zone?


I noticed that, too. Fortunately (for me) I don't watch E-Ring. But I really wonder what's wrong with those people at the affiliate. Yes, I understand these are for good causes, but NBC just came off of weeks of repeats that could have been pre-empted with no complaint at all. Why wait until you finally have new shows to screw with your viewers?


----------



## hbtaylor (Dec 20, 2001)

Uncle Briggs said:


> When Randy ran into the glass I had to pause the TiVo because I was laughing so hard.


I swear I watched it 10 times, laughing like an idiot each time. My wife merely puts up with Earl so she was somehow immune to the comedy of bird fear, but seemed happy I was enjoying myself.

H.B.


----------

